# Sigma computer problem



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently purchased a SIGMA BC 506 computer for my bike. It however, doesn't calculate anything when riding. I installed the computer per the instructions, but no data is logged when riding. What are some reasons for this? Any help would be great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Spin your front wheel. Anything on the screen? Adjust your wheel magnet. If you can't get any response from the head unit, take the magnet off and wave it past the sensor. If you still get nothing, try another magnet. If you still get nothing, then something is probably wrong with the computer and/or sensor.

If it's a wireless computer, replace the battery in the sensor.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

I got it to work after about ten minutes of tinkering with it.
I think the problem was that it wasn't within the 5mm distance required. 
Waving it past the sensor, it worked like a charm and I registered 0.5 MPH.
So, with no compatible location to run the wire and sensor to get a close distance (disc from brakes in the way), I mounted the senor on the right side of the fork. There aren't wires to cables to wrap the wire aound, so it just hangs there. My only concern is if it gets caught on a branch or something. I guess if it was connected to the cables, it could do the same. Time to LOG the miles.

Later


----------

